# TMobile Note 2 -- Poor reception in CyanogenMod nightly?



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been flipping between TouchWiz and CyanogenMod, and ever since they lit up LTE in my town I've been sticking with TouchWiz a bit more because the reception just seems to be _better_.

Has anyone run into this with CyanogenMod? When installing the CM10.1 nightlies, does it overwrite the modem firmware, and should I update to the latest modem firmware _after_ installing CM10.1?

Thanks!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

echonaut said:


> I've been flipping between TouchWiz and CyanogenMod, and ever since they lit up LTE in my town I've been sticking with TouchWiz a bit more because the reception just seems to be _better_.
> 
> Has anyone run into this with CyanogenMod? When installing the CM10.1 nightlies, does it overwrite the modem firmware, and should I update to the latest modem firmware _after_ installing CM10.1?
> 
> Thanks!


Aosp uses a hacked ril as Samsung's is closed source.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

